# [SOLVED] Immunizing [windows-global hosts]



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

I am comfortable with my system security but whenever i go to spybot, in the immunize tab, it shows over 8000 unimmunized. I have tried everything to try to protect it but it looks as though something is blocking that. what should i do?


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Immunizing [windows-global hosts]*

Are you saying that immunize won't work?

Any chance you have AVG8 installed there?


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Immunizing [windows-global hosts]*

I have avira personal. the immunize does work, it just don't wanna immunize the 8000 items for the global host. the others are already protected. how do i do it?


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Immunizing [windows-global hosts]*

Sorry but I don't have spybot installed in my system so I'm not sure how to go around that. Maybe someone with spybot installed could help.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Immunizing [windows-global hosts]*

Hi wii_zil -



> the immunize does work, it just don't wanna immunize the 8000 items for the global host. the others are already protected. how do i do it?


If you open the Immunize page in Spybot, right click in the field and select all, then click the Immunize button ( green + sign) above.

If it won't take, you have some host file protection preventing changes.

Global (Hosts) in Spybot Immunize (bottom item in that window) adds items to the Windows hosts file.

If you look in the upper right of the immunize window, the number of protected items should be equal to the total (currently 77930 items), and unprotected should be 0.

If you have any other specific Spybot S&D related questions, you may want to ask them at Spybot's support forums.

http://forums.spybot.info/forumdisplay.php?f=4


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Immunizing [windows-global hosts]*

tetonbob, everything is checked and still it doesnt work, right now im looking over all my settings especially all my programs to check if i have protected the hosts


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Immunizing [windows-global hosts]*

Do you have ZoneAlarm or StopZilla installed? These are known to cause conflicts with this Spybot feature

Post a screenshot of the Spybot window.

In Windows a screenshot of the entire monitor, complete with taskbar, can be copied to the system clipboard by pressing the Print screen key (normally located in the top row on the right-hand side of the keyboard).. 

You can then paste the clipboard into a program like MS Paint to save it as an image file or paste it directly into a document.

 Press the Print screen key 
 Click the "Start" button (normally located in the bottom left of your screen).
 Click "Run" & type *"mspaint"* (without quotes) & click the "OK" button.
 Wait while the application "Paint" opens. Once it is open, proceed to the next step.
 Click the "Edit" menu and select "Paste".
 Click the "File" menu and select "Save As...". A dialog box will appear.
 In the "File name" field, enter a name of your choice.
 Click the "Save as type" drop-down and select "JPEG (*.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE*;.JFIF)". 
 Click the "Save" button.

Attach it in your next reply, please.

To attach a file to a new post, simply
Click the[*Manage Attachments*] button under *Additional Options > Attach Files* on the post composition page, browse to where you saved the file, and
 Click *Upload.*


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Immunizing [windows-global hosts]*

Yes i do have zonealarm but i don't use stopzilla


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Immunizing [windows-global hosts]*

I would suspect ZoneAlarm as the agent preventing any change to your host file, which is what that section of Spybot does.

Try disabling ZoneAlarm completely, or look in it's configuration for Host File Protection

1. Open the ZoneAlarm interface
2. Browse to Firewall > Main and select "Advanced"
3. Under "General Settings" deselect (remove checkmark) "Lock host file"

Then apply the changes in Spybot. Then reapply the ZA host file protection.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Immunizing [windows-global hosts]*

wow it did work! thanks so much, im very happy..[stands up and jumps, weeeeeeeeee]


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Immunizing [windows-global hosts]*

:wave:

You're welcome, glad it's working for you.


----------



## michaelbmcgee (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Immunizing "Global Hosts" while running Stopzilla!*

Hey, tetonbob, I use Stopzilla and your tip on immunizing global hosts worked.

Here’s how I did it:
Open Stopzilla
Click “Real-time Protection”
Click “Active Enforcers”
Click “Network”
Click “Hosts File” to uncheck it
Click “Apply”
Click “OK”

Open Spybot and immunize, as usual. “Global Hosts” should be immunized. :3-thumbup
Afterward, close Spybot.

Then, go back to Stopzilla and reverse the above procedure.

Thanks again, tetonbob and ..

Peace!


----------

